# Comdirect Bank macht Kunden zu Billiardären



## Newsfeed (7 Mai 2010)

Zahlreiche Kunden der zum Commerzbank-Konzern gehörenden Comdirect Bank konnten sich am Freitag wie Dagobert Duck fühlen: Ihre Wertpapier-Depots wiesen teilweise Guthaben in astronomischer Höhe aus. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

